# Coming off Paxil



## Lisa_NZ (Apr 4, 2003)

Hi!I've been on Paxil 40mg per day since December 2002, and I've now started tapering off as I have been doing so amazingly well.The first week I went down to 20mg per day, the next week 10mg per day and this week I'm on 5mg per day.Everything is going fine, feel great except for headaches. While a mild headache I wouldn't worry about, I feel like I'm being 'zapped' inside my brain.Anyone else experienced this or can offer any info? I guess with any medication that can affect the brain, there is likely to be some strange things going on in there while I'm coming off. Would appreciate some reassurance though!!*mwah*


----------



## Lisa_NZ (Apr 4, 2003)

Perhaps someone might know of a website with information about finishing paxil? (Paroxetine).Many thanks.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

I know people have posted on this board about "brain zaps" when they went off certain anti-depressants. But I'm pretty sure they all said it went away after a few weeks. Did you get instructions from your doctor about tapering off the Paxil? If so, this could be a question for them. Also, I bet if you google "paxil withdrawal" you'll get more stories then you'll ever want to read. Take care.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Perhaps you could find information here:www.depressionforums.com


----------



## 3fans8 (May 3, 2002)

Hi, I'm on 40mg of Paxil also and after the holidays I'm going to tell my doc I want to get to taper off. My body cant take anymore weight.My only complaint of Paxil


----------

